# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή τετραόροφης πολυκατοικίας.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν...

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ακόμα μία τετραόροφη πολυκατοικία που να μπορέσει να φιλοξενήσει τρία ζευγάρια καρδερίνες (το ρετιρέ είναι του Λάζαρου).

Στους τρεις ορόφους θα είναι τα ζευγάρια και στον τελευταίο κάτω θα έχω παραμάνες. (έτσι το σκέφτομαι)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω κάτι λάθος.

Θέλω να μοιραστώ την σκέψη μου μαζί σας.

Θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε διαστάσεις σε κάθε ζευγαρώστρα και πιθανα χωρίσματα.

Η κατασκευή θα γίνει παραγγελία (δεν ξέρω που) και αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κανέναν που να κάνει ΚΑΛΕΣ κατασκευές μου λέει.

----------


## mitsman

θες να σου στειλω την δικη μου??? μονο τα μεταφορικα θα πληρωσεις!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για να τη δω ορέ 

Διαστάσεις ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι .... λιγο μικρη ,δεν σου κανει    :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

δες και εδω ,με πλατος ομως 1.20 εως 1.40 αν σε παιρνει 

*Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ειναι .... λιγο μικρη ,δεν σου κανει




Ρε μουρλέ mitsman ...πας καλά ?

Θέλω και δικηγόρο για διαζύγιο.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δες και εδω ,με πλατος ομως 1.20 εως 1.40 αν σε παιρνει 
> 
> *Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion*


Δεν θέλω dexion ...Μήτσο

----------


## mitsman

σοβαρα τωρα.... αν την θες στην στελνω.... 
τι Διαστάσεις θες να φτιαξεις??????
Δεν θα ειναι καθε οροφος 120 μηκος επι 50 βαθος και 50 υψος???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το βάθος και ειδικά το ύψος αν με παίρνει να το μειώσω λίγο για να μπορώ να φτάνω τον επάνω όροφο.

Πιο είναι το "όριο" αν μπορεί να υπάρξει βέβαια για το ύψος και το βάθος ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη τι διαστασεις θα εχει η κλουβα και απο τι υλικο θες να ειναι?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη τι διαστασεις θα εχει η κλουβα και απο τι υλικο θες να ειναι?


Με παίρνει στο μήκος και 1,20

Τι επιλογές έχω για το υλικο ?

----------


## mitsman

Το βαθος ας πουμε να να το μειωσεις μεχρι 40 το υψος ομως???? αντε να το κανεις και αυτο 40 στην καλυτερη των περιπτώσεων, μαλλον στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων!
Το υψος μιλαω για καθαρο..... αν υπολογισεις και τον χωρο για τα συρταρια.... τοτε παει σιγουρα 45

0.45 επι 4= 1.8
1.8+ 0.4 απο το εδαφος που πρεπει να σηκωθεις???? 2.2....


βρε δεν παιρνεις την δικια μου λεω εγω να γλιτωσεις κανενα φραγκο????

----------


## mitsman

> Τι επιλογές έχω για το υλικο ?


Απειρες..... τι βασταει η τσεπη σου?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το βαθος ας πουμε να να το μειωσεις μεχρι 40 το υψος ομως???? αντε να το κανεις και αυτο 40 στην καλυτερη των περιπτώσεων, μαλλον στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων!
> Το υψος μιλαω για καθαρο..... αν υπολογισεις και τον χωρο για τα συρταρια.... τοτε παει σιγουρα 45
> 
> 0.45 επι 4= 1.8
> 1.8+ 0.4 απο το εδαφος που πρεπει να σηκωθεις???? 2.2....
> 
> 
> βρε δεν παιρνεις την δικια μου λεω εγω να γλιτωσεις κανενα φραγκο????


Με βάθος 45 πόντους είμαι καλά ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Απειρες..... τι βασταει η τσεπη σου?


Για να ακούσω.

Πάντα μιλάω για εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειναι και ασχημο!

----------


## mitsman

pvc οτι καλυτεροτερο....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειναι και ασχημο!


Τι υψος έχει αυτη που μου έδειξες ?

----------


## mitsman

> Στον καθε οροφο εβαλα 3 χωρισματα οποτε η 4 ατομικα κλουβια ή δυο ζευγαρωστρες!!!! Οποτε η 16 κλουβια ατομικα η 8 ζευγαρωστρες!!!
> 
> Το καθε κλουβι εχει χωρο: 45εκ πλατος 45 εκ. βαθος και 40 υψος Εχω τροποποιησει λιγο τις διαστασεις των σχεδιων!
> Η καθε ζευγαρωστρα εχει διαστασεις: 90εκ πλατος 45 εκ. βαθος και 40 υψος



*Η συστοιχία κλουβιών- ζευγαρώστρες μου!!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

η γνωμη μου ειναι να φτιαξεις 4 ξεχωριστες κλουβες για να μπορεις  να τις καθαριζεις ποιο ευκολα. να μην ειναι μονοκομματη.
η καθε κλουβα να εχει 
το πολυ 55 ποντους φαρδος, 45 ποντους βαθος και το υψος απο 90π εως 1μετρο.
θα κοιταξω να σου βρω και φωτο η βιντεο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Η συστοιχία κλουβιών- ζευγαρώστρες μου!!!!*


Απο το πάτωμα μεχρι πάνω ποσο φτανει ορε Μήτσο ?

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοια προταση για καρδερινες...... μπορεις να μας το εξηγησεις???? οι καρδερινες δεν πετανε καθετα αλλα οριζοντια.... τι κερδος θα ειχαμε απο ενα τετοιο κλουβι?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν στο λεω με σιγουρια αλλα νομιζω 220 εκατοστα ειναι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το πολυ 55 ποντους φαρδος, 45 ποντους βαθος και το υψος απο 90π εως 1μετρο.


Κατι δεν μου καθεται καλα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Κωστα πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοια προταση για καρδερινες...... μπορεις να μας το εξηγησεις???? οι καρδερινες δεν πετανε καθετα αλλα οριζοντια.... τι κερδος θα ειχαμε απο ενα τετοιο κλουβι?


Μήπως μιλάμε για καρδερίνες trabolino ?



Δεν θα πετάνε....Απλα θα χωροπηδάνε.

Κάπως έτσι...δηλαδή..

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

Πηγα ταρατσα και μετρησα.... 2,2 ειναι το συνολικο υψος....

----------


## kostas13

καντε μια κλουβα σαν το εκθεσιακο κλουβι για να μην χαλανε τα πουλια το φτερωμα τους εννοω για το υλικο που θα επιλεξετε

----------


## teo24

Δες κι αυτη μιας και δεν θελεις Dexion...

*Κλούβα -Ζευγαρώστρα αλουμινίου*

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω λεω για κατι τετοιο. 4 κλουβες που αμα θελεις βγαινουν τα χωρισματα και γινονται 2κλουβες 120μηκος 100Υψος 45πλατος 



με αυτον τον τροπο εχεις ποιο καλη προσβαση στις κλουβες, χωρις να βαλεις κατι για να φτασεις στον τελευταιο οροφο. 

*μιτσ η κλουβα που εχεις τα φλωρια τι διαστασεις εχει?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν έχω τοσο χωρο Κωστα

----------


## ninos

Σε κάθε όροφο θα βάλεις 2, να μην σου πω καλύτερα 3 αφαιρούμενα χωρίσματα ακόμα και στο ρετιρέ που θα έχεις μόνο τον Λάζαρο. Εαν σου πάνε καλά τα πράγματα, σιγά μην έχεις τον Λάζαρο μόνο του σε τόσο μεγάλο χώρο.. Στις παραμάνες σίγουρα θα βάλεις 3 χωρίσματα.  Με τα χωρίσματα, θα προσέξεις όμως, να την φτιάξεις, ώστε να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να χωρίζεται ομοιόμορφα, σε 2, είτε 3 μέρη. Άρα δεν θές μόνο 2 σιδηροδρομους. 

Επίσης, ένας άλλος λόγος για να βάλεις χωρίσματα, είναι για να πιάνεις τα πουλιά. Για παράδειγμα, σε κλούβα περίπου 1 μέτρου, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον.

Ρόδες είναι επίσης κάτι που δεν πρέπει να αμελήσεις, διότι εαν θέλεις να την μετακινήσεις θα πρέπει να φωνάζεις κάποιον να σηκώνει και απο την άλλη πλευρά. 

Όμως κατά την γνώμη μου αρχίζεις λάθος. Τα πάντα ξεκινούμε όμως απο τις διαστάσεις του χώρου σου. Απο εκεί πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις, ώστε να μην φτιάξεις ή αγοράσεις κάτι που τελικά δεν θα σε βολέψει.  

Εαν πας τελικά σε ιδιοκατασκευή, διότι λόγο κόστους, εκεί θα οδηγηθείς, η λύση του dexion είναι ίσως η πιο ευκολοδουλευτη λύση και εαν το προσέξεις θα εχει και ωραία εμφάνιση.

----------


## teo24

Υπαρχουν και πλαστικοι συνδεσμοι για στραντζαριστα που κανουν ευκολοτερη την κατασκευη αν σ'αρεσουν.

----------


## mitsman

Τα Φλώρια σε 90αρα τα έχω κωστα

----------


## jk21

το ιδανικο θα ηταν να υπαρχει και πλατος (απο 90 και πανω ,με ιδανικο κατι μεταξυ 1.20 και 1.50 ) ,αλλα και υψος ,αλλα συνηθως δεν ειναι εφικτο στους εκτροφεις , λογω χωρου.

εχω παρατηρησει βεβαια σε πουλακια που ειχα ,επειδη δεν ειχα στο μισο πλατος του κλουβιου πατο ( ειναι δυο διαμερισματα ) οτι εκει που δεν υπηρχε ο πατος και βλεπανε κατω κενο ,ηταν ο χωρος που κουρνιαζανε και περνουσανε αρκετες ωρες της ημερας .Υπηρχε βεβαια και ενα μερος στην αλλη μερια της κλουβας ,που κουρνιαζε ο αρσενικος ,αλλα και αυτο οριακο στο διπλα διαμερισμα ,με ορατοτητα στο κενο που υπηρχε διπλα και κατω

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Δεν έχω τοσο χωρο Κωστα


 αυτά που σου λέω είναι στις διαστάσεις που λες ότι έχεις πως γίνεται να μην έχεις χώρο?. την φωτο την έβαλα για να δεις πως περίπου θα είναι. 
να ξέρεις ότι και οι κάθετες πτήσεις  γυμνάζουν τα πουλιά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Προτιμώ κάτι σε πιο ανοιχτό ρε Κώστα.

Ερώτηση.

Στις ζευγαρώστρες που ψάχνω η σχάρα δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να βγαίνει ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρα αποκλειουμε τις κλουβες κλειστου τυπου? και παμε μονο με συρμα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αρα αποκλειουμε τις κλουβες κλειστου τυπου? και παμε μονο με συρμα?


Εχω την εντύπωση πως θα σκάσουν τα πουλιά εκει μέσα ορε φίλε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλιά δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα. σε αυτές τις κλούβες τα πουλιά είναι ποιο ήρεμα γιατί νιώθουν ασφάλεια. 
μην κολλάς στο ότι είναι από ξύλο. μπορείς να τις φτιάξεις από αλουμίνιο, γαλβανιζε λαμαρίνα, η να διαμορφώσεις μια πλαστική ντουλάπα.

οι κλούβες επιμένω να μην ξεπερνάει ο τελευταίος όροφος το ύψος τον ωμών σου. οταν τα ειχα ετσι, παντα ο τελευταιος οροφος ηταν ''παραπονεμενος'' στο καθαρισμα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οι κλούβες επιμένω να μην ξεπερνάει ο τελευταίος όροφος το ύψος τον ωμών σου. οταν τα ειχα ετσι, παντα ο τελευταιος οροφος ηταν ''παραπονεμενος'' στο καθαρισμα.


Με προσβάλεις...

Και τι είμαι γω ρε ?

Δηλ. με λες κοντό ?

2,35 άντρακλας ...δεν φτάνω ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχι ρε φιλε δεν σε λεω κοντο, αλλα ερχονται και γεραματα και δεν θελω να βαζεις σκαμνι, ''ανεβα να φιλησεις κατεβα να γ.......εις'' :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οχι ρε φιλε δεν σε λεω κοντο, αλλα ερχονται και γεραματα και δεν θελω να βαζεις σκαμνι, ''ανεβα να φιλησεις κατεβα να γ.......εις''


Κλαίωωωωωω

 :Jumping0011:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ακούω....

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε αυτη ειναι τριοροφη  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> φιλε αυτη ειναι τριοροφη


Τελικά δεν είμαι 2,35 ρε Κωστα.

Μετρήθηκα το πρωί και έχασα καμια δεκαρια ποντους ορέ.

----------


## mitsman

Ξέρεις ποσες παραμάνες αντιστοιχούν ανα ζευγάρι????????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ξέρεις ποσες παραμάνες αντιστοιχούν ανα ζευγάρι????????


Για πειτε ορέ.

Δεν φτάνουν τρεις ?

----------


## sakis.x

καλησπερα ,γιατη δεν βαζεις τις παραμανες μονες τους κατω και να κανεις 4 κλουβακια  στον κατω οροφο και να εχεις ποιο μεγαλα κλουβια πανω ετσι και αλλιως νομιζω οτι τοσο κατω δυσκολα να ζευγαρωσουν πουλια και αν ειναι εξωτερικα θα εχουν και λιγοτερο φως οι παραμανες και θα πυρωνουν ποιο αργα για να ερχοντε στα ισια τους με τις καρδερινες

----------


## οδυσσέας

η κλουβα θα ειναι εξω η μεσα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

εξω....

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτη την ειδες? *Απόκτηση νέων ζευγαριών.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ... νομιζω οτι τοσο κατω δυσκολα να ζευγαρωσουν πουλια...


δυσκολο ναι αλλα οχι οτι δεν ζευγαρωνουν πουλια σε χαμηλο υψος.



> ... και αν ειναι εξωτερικα θα εχουν και λιγοτερο φως οι παραμανες και θα πυρωνουν ποιο αργα για να ερχοντε στα ισια τους με τις καρδερινες


εξω δεν εχουν προβλημα με το φως. μεσα μπορει να εχουν αναλογα τον φωτισμο του χωρου. οι παραμαννες για να ερθουν στα ισια με τις καρδερινες, πρεπει να εχουν γεννηθει τελος Μαιου αρχες Ιουνιου, αλλα και ετσι να γινει παντα θα γεννησουν νωριτερα απο τις καρδερινες.

----------


## geam

Βασίλη νομίζω πως πριν κανεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση θα πρέπει να το σκεφτείς πάρα πολύ καλά και να την εφαρμόσεις σύμφωνα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του χώρου σου, και σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες και τις απαιτήσεις σου....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η παραγγελία έγινε.

Τετραόροφη.

Διαστάσεις  ------------->  0,50 Χ 0,50 Χ 1,40

Σε λίγες μέρες θα παραλάβω.

 :Party0035:

----------


## ninos

με το καλο Βασιλη !!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Χρωμα ---------> Λευκό

Υπάρχει καμιά ένσταση ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι πιο ομορφο αλλα θελει πλυσιμο .Αν ομως ειναι με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη εισαι μια χαρα .πλενετε ευκολα

----------


## vag21

> Χρωμα ---------> Λευκό
> 
> Υπάρχει καμιά ένσταση ?


μια χαρα θα μπορεις να αντιλαμβανεσαι πιο ευκολα και τυχον παρασιτα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλο το λευκο αλλα ψαξε λιγο παραπανω, για τους παλιους που θυμουνται, ο pappou kostas ελεγε για τα χρωματα θεραπειας...
τροφη για σκεψη...(καποιοι λενε και εμας αν μας βαζαν σε ενα λευκο δωματιο θα την ακουγαμε καλα...οποτε ναι μεν ασπρο αλλα δωσε και λιγο χρωμα με οποιον τροπο μπορεις)
 Φιλικα...

----------


## jk21

.... λευκο στα καγκελα .οχι παντου

----------


## tasos-mo

> .... λευκο στα καγκελα .οχι παντου




Καλησπερα Δημητρη..επειδη δεν ξερω ακριβως τις συνθηκες, μπορει η λευκη κατασκευη να μπει σε εναν λευκο τυχο... ::  γιαυτο ειπα με οποιον τροπο μπορει να δωσει λιγο χρωμα....αν και πιστευω πως ο Βασιλης θα τα προσεξει αυτα αλλα ειπα να το πω...

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνω μαζι σουβ ! ισα ισα !!! απλα το λευκο αν ειναι μονο στα δοκαρια ,δεν ειναι θεμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις γυρίσει η γυναίκα απο τη δουλειά και δει ...τι έχει έρθει στο μπαλκόνι ....με βλέπω να φεύγω απο το σπίτι.

 :Love0038:

----------


## geam

για να δουμε κι εμείς....

----------


## NIKOSP

Ολα μια συνηθεια ειναι....μην μασας μπιλ στο υψος σου χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## jk21

πες οτι την παρηγγηλε ο Λαζαρος απο μονος του και μετα δεν ηθελες να τον στενοχωρησεις

----------


## geam

> πες οτι την παρηγγηλε ο Λαζαρος απο μονος του και μετα δεν ηθελες να τον στενοχωρησεις




ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*              Μόλις γυρίσει η γυναίκα απο τη δουλειά και δει ...τι έχει έρθει στο μπαλκόνι ....με βλέπω να φεύγω απο το σπίτι.


  εχεις την πεθερα συμμαχο μην φοβασαι τιποτα  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Μόλις γυρίσει η γυναίκα απο τη δουλειά και δει ...τι έχει έρθει στο μπαλκόνι ....με βλέπω να φεύγω απο το σπίτι.


Βασιλη φτιαξε μια βαλιτσα.. παρε και κανενα φιλαρακι τηλεφωνο να ενημερωσεις, ετσι.. να υπαρχει ενα plan-b. 

Ανεβασε μας ομως καμια φωτογραφια γρηγορα..γρηγορα να δουμε εμεις την κατασκευη, που δεν φταιμε σε τιποτα.  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

1,40 Χ 0,50 Χ 0,50

Ο κάθε όροφος έχει δυνατότητα να χωριστεί σε 4 κλουβιά.

Πολύ γρήγορες φωτό λόγου χρόνου.



Και βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσα να μην φτιάξω προφύλαξη απο τα κακά πουλάκια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ενας όροφος.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τελεια και ανετη Βασιλη! Να την χαρουν τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## saxo_29

Καλοριζικο Βασιλη...τελεια κατασκευη.

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη ειναι καταπληκτικη κατασκευη!!! θα την καταχαρουν τα μικρα σου. 

Και μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν φαινεται καν!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή και προσεγμένη δουλειά!  :Happy:

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλοριζικα Βασιλη ειναι φανταστικη η κλουβα!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλοριζικη Βασιλη η καταπληκτικη σου κλουβα! Θα την καταχαρουν τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## johnrider

πολύ χαμηλό το ισόγειο δεν είναι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πολύ χαμηλό το ισόγειο δεν είναι.


Δεν θα μπει ζευγαρι εκει.

----------


## vag21

Εργο τεχνης.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Επισης να αναφέρω πως οι ποτίστρες σε λίγες μέρες θα ανανεώνονται αυτόματα καθε 3 ώρες απο νερό και οι ταίστρες ανα 2 μερες.

Θα έχω και μηχανημα που θα μπαινει πάνω απο την φωλιά και θα ταίζει τους νεοσσους αυτόματα.

Οπότε τέρμα και οι παραμάνες και οι μάνες και οι πατεράδες.

Φέρτε μου αυγά

 :Youpi:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ... αλήθεια υπάρχουν τέτοια συστήματα; 
Τι έχει κατορθώσει η τεχνολογία....  :winky:

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου. Βαλε καμια πρασιναδα να ομορφυνει ακομα περισσοτερο  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραια δουλεια!!!ποιος την κατασκευασε???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πολυ ωραια δουλεια!!!ποιος την κατασκευασε???


Ο Καλατράβα.

----------


## Barculli

Πήρα και εγώ τετραώροφη.

----------

